# Brookie



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*
View attachment 3159
Largest Small Stream and Beaver pond Brookie I ever Caugth in 50
View attachment 3158
plus years fishing them---Just made 15"---I took Sharons Brother and Nephew from Texas fishing today and we caught our limit--Fish fry tomorrow







They were 8 1/2 to 11 1/2 except the biggie
View attachment 3157
*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice mess of fish there Skip, I am surprised you don't have a fish skin hat on though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice Skip I hope you enjoy the fish fry! I really need to get out myself!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Some of the best eatin in the world right there. Way to go Skip !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Skip, I can hear them sizzling all the way here!! YUM.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Fish skin cap...nice one YD.

Nice going Skip. Heading up north this week, doubt I will make it over the bridge ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Of all the trout, brookies were always the best table fare. What did you catch them on?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Of all the trout, brookies were always the best table fare. What did you catch them on?


 You've never tried cutthroat trout-- brookies are good but cutthroat are better.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers I have to agree.....but as far as trout goes, both are good.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW...let alone catch one I have never seen a 15 " brookie on a line. Good going Skip !!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

hassell said:


> You've never tried cutthroat trout-- brookies are good but cutthroat are better.


 Never had a "Native" as they were called in CO, as I never caught one. Maybe one day when I visit family back in CO, I can get to a stream holding them.


----------

